# Civilians Try Military Food



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Funny


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll take a box of C-rats over these "MRE's" any day.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I actually liked MRE's, except the tuna and noodle one. That was a bag of ass. The oatmeal bar that came in some packs was good eating. Once you squeezed the cheese spread packet back and forth in your had to mix the oil back in it was good too.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Recall the old Charlie Chaplin silent film comedy "The Gold Rush"? In it he goes through a classic
routine of cooking and eating one of his boots! Uproarious!

People will eat a lot of "new" things once they become truly ravenous. Either that or continue to
starve. There's a choice.

Grim


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

What's the old Mick Dundee quote - "tastes like shit, but you could live on it" 

There are so many soft, spoiled, sissies today that wouldn't dream of eating this, that, or the other thing that didn't come from Whole Foods ... and don't even get me started on the PETA people with their won't eat "anything with eyes" crap! Go hungry for a couple/few days and get back to me.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

To me PETA means People Eating Tasty Animals! I could eat almost anything that won't eat me first.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> <snip>I could eat almost anything that won't eat me first.


Sometimes it comes down to who's faster !


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Logout said:


> I'll take a box of C-rats over these "MRE's" any day.


Anything except Ham & Limas, perhaps. (I started to use the Army Field Designation, but decided that wouldn't be prudent:armata_PDT_25


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We didn't have heat packs with our mre's (1980 - 2000'ish). 

My dad would bring home a hard cereal bar from his C-rats (1960's 'ish) and make a hot porridge for us kiddies. We thought it was the most wonderful treat!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> We didn't have heat packs with our mre's (1980 - 2000'ish).
> 
> My dad would bring home a hard cereal bar from his C-rats (1960's 'ish) and make a hot porridge for us kiddies. We thought it was the most wonderful treat!


Never had an MRE, so I don't know how the heat packs worked. 
But, the C-rats came in cans, and could be quickly heated by lighting a pinch of C-4 plastic explosive.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone and everyone will love MRE's when they have nothing else. The vegetarian ones are decent.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

You know ... I never really understood the aversion to MREs. Not the best stuff in the world, but honestly, not that bad. You could do a lot worse. I've ate a lot worse. Anyone who doesn't want their MREs, give them to me ... I'll thankfully eat them for you, I'm not proud.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> What's the old Mick Dundee quote - "tastes like shit, but you could live on it"
> 
> There are so many soft, spoiled, sissies today that wouldn't dream of eating this, that, or the other thing that didn't come from Whole Foods ... and don't even get me started on the PETA people with their won't eat "anything with eyes" crap! Go hungry for a couple/few days and get back to me.


Yeah, exactly. And just for the record: not only will I eat something with eyes ... I'll eat the actual eyes too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Logout said:


> I'll take a box of C-rats over these "MRE's" any day.


 Sorry but having lived on both I will take the MRE.

The post was great after a long hard week at two derailment sights I needed a laugh, that did it.


----------



## XDs (Nov 24, 2015)

I really liked the 4 fingers of death. And the ham slice mres


----------

